# Eating sting ray



## Ol' 30-30 (Feb 8, 2008)

I've heard that some restaurants actually serve sting ray when you think you are getting Scallops.....Have any of you ever cooked sting ray?  We catch them all the time off the Gulf Coast where I'm from, but I've never eaten one.


----------



## larpyn (Feb 8, 2008)

Ol' 30-30 said:


> I've heard that some restaurants actually serve sting ray when you think you are getting Scallops.....Have any of you ever cooked sting ray?  We catch them all the time off the Gulf Coast where I'm from, but I've never eaten one.



i have heard the same thing about the sting ray meat being served as scallops.
went to my dads one time for some fried "scallops" one time. they were almost as big as the bottom of a beer can . 
i've gathered up a bunch of scallops but never any near that size. no way any of those scallops came from the gulf. i would believe the sting ray meat story though.


----------



## GThunter5 (Feb 8, 2008)

i worked at a restaurant that served skate for a while.  It goes bad pretty quick with a distinct ammonia smell.


----------



## pnome (Feb 8, 2008)

If stingray tastes as good as scallops then sure!  Why not?


----------



## capt stan (Feb 8, 2008)

It's not bad eating , but a real bloody mess to clean/ skin out the "wings". The 'wings" is where al the meat is. I won't ever mess with it again unless I had to....i don't see that happening anytime soon.

I have had it several time cut into cubes and fried. It was ok, kinda stringy like corned beef would be.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 8, 2008)

capt stan said:


> It's not bad eating , but a real bloody mess to clean/ skin out the "wings". The 'wings" is where al the meat is. I won't ever mess with it again unless I had to....i don't see that happening anytime soon.
> 
> I have had it several time cut into cubes and fried. It was ok, kinda stringy like corned beef would be.



Ain't that the truth,Capt. - it all depends on how hungry you are!

I've often wondered about those big "scallops" - their shell must be as big as a garbage can lid!


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 8, 2008)

Like th eothers said, it is a hassle to clean.  I sauteed it in butter and it turned out really "sticky."  It was good, but not that good.  I don't think I could be fooled by substituting scallops with stingray.


----------



## Skip James (Feb 8, 2008)

About three years ago after hearing the same thing about ray tasting like scallops, I cleaned one I caught and they are definately not the same......or even close. The ray meat is not white and of a texture I had never seen before. As for the big scallops, they were being harvested off the coast of NJ 3 years ago they were really big like the end of a soda can. They were being harvested from a new area that had been closed for some time to scallop harvesting. I'll not mess with another ray unless I'm starving but I'll certainly continue enjoying them scallops!


----------



## robinsonfam1 (Feb 8, 2008)

i have several great recipies for skates and rays. i will see if i can dig them up.
rays are like sharks in the fact that they do not have any sort of bladders.  in order to excrete and control the salt is happens through their urine and through their skin. they do this to control their salt levels in order to handle the salt swings in shallow waters.

so...next time youre playing a trivia game...there you go!
if you a google though you can find the recipies. thats how i got them....


----------



## JoeyWommack (Feb 8, 2008)

Theres a BIG difference in a bay scallop and a sea scallop.  Them big ones like 6-8 inches across are sea scallops they drag for them up north.  
Ray meat, like others said, it's alot of hassel.  When done right is kinda good.


----------



## FishFanatic (Feb 11, 2008)

Well the next sting ray I catch is going to get fileted.  I gotta at least try it once.  All I ever hear up to a couple of years ago about bowfin(mudfish) was how they were no good and worthless.  I keep everyone I catch now.  They are some goooood eating.  I wonder if sting ray will fair the same?


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 11, 2008)

FishFanatic said:


> Well the next sting ray I catch is going to get fileted.  I gotta at least try it once.  All I ever hear up to a couple of years ago about bowfin(mudfish) was how they were no good and worthless.  I keep everyone I catch now.  They are some goooood eating.  I wonder if sting ray will fair the same?



Just don't sautee in butter, fry them


----------



## JoeyWommack (Feb 11, 2008)

Its funny how folks jump up and down about how something is no good to eat.  Chances are if ou ask them if they have tried it the answer is NO.  

Hardhead catfish "not sail cats" are usually said to be trash but if you like a freshwater catfish you would like a saltwater catfish.


----------



## FishFanatic (Feb 11, 2008)

JoeyWommack said:


> Its funny how folks jump up and down about how something is no good to eat.  Chances are if ou ask them if they have tried it the answer is NO.
> 
> Hardhead catfish "not sail cats" are usually said to be trash but if you like a freshwater catfish you would like a saltwater catfish.



I've tried sailcat and any that I catch now go into the cooler.  White meat and great eating.  I've never tried hardhead but I'll give it a shot next time.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 11, 2008)

well looks like i am the odd man out but we love it. fillet the wings cut in strips and fry. not even close to scallops and a lot tougher than fish but still great white meat. like i said i may be odd man out but a nice size southern or cownose doesn't get put back by me!!!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 13, 2008)

I've eaten small ones and really enjoyed it.  We caught one that was probably 100# and were really excited about all the meat.  We spent a good 2 hours filleting the wings.  We had lots in the freezer.  We cooked some up fresh that nite and it was too tough to chew.  Wasted alot of time on that brainstorm!  I think if they get over 8-10# I wouldn't waste my time.


----------



## Ol' 30-30 (Feb 14, 2008)

Most I catch are in the 3-5# range.....Small.  Is there a kind to stay away from?  I don't know much about rays but the ones I catch in the Gulf are plentiful.  I'm gonna try one next time I bring one in.


----------



## robinsonfam1 (Feb 14, 2008)

those should be fine. i usually think of rays in width. about 16"-18" seems to be the number i keep hearing

let us know how they turn out!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 15, 2008)

southerns and cownosed are the only ones i have tried and i liked them both


----------



## FishFanatic (Feb 15, 2008)

Feral, I'm still waiting to catch a gar.  I got the cleaning procedure burned into my brain.  Have mercy on the next gar that I get in the boat...lol.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 15, 2008)

won't be long now ff !!! as soon as the shad show up the gar won't be far behind !!!


----------



## caught (Feb 15, 2008)

Yall Sure Are Making My Pet Nervous, I guess he would be just right for a biscuit.


----------



## Ol' 30-30 (Feb 19, 2008)

caught said:


> Yall Sure Are Making My Pet Nervous, I guess he would be just right for a biscuit.



Better keep an eye on him with this crowd around. But that little guy would fit nice between biscuit.


----------

